# The UK sucks, and I was born here and live here !



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I have just returned from New York to my home in England. I spend around a quarter of my time working in New York.

The UK sucks. If I were still spending dollars (as I do for around a quarter of the year) then filling up my TT would cost me $6.00 every gallon. Its a joke.

I've just posted a story on my website about how some photo outlets here can't even understand a digital camera. Please read it and tell me if you think I'm over reacting. Maybe the jet lag has made me cranky !

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Warning

I've just been banned from this site by my companies filter due to "pornography". Could someone please check the link


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

There's a picture of some bird with nice norks draped over a roadster so your nanny software is a bit tight if thats pornography :


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

Thorneys right, so don't make accusations that you can't back up. I suggest you go home tonight and check the site from there. The website is my personal and portoflio website. And as a freelance blah blah blah.... well you check out the portoflio and you will see what I mean.

But I certainly haven't done anything wrong. Although you may have done by browsing the net at work. Naughty naughty !

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

It's American corporate policy. 'Nuff said


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

Sorry Mondo, didn't mean to offend, that's why I asked somebody else to check as it wouldn't be the first time somebody put links to porn sites in a forum but I couldn't check myself.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

No problem, and thanks for being good about it.

Maybe I should have warned people that there were a few "FHM / Loaded" style pictrures on the site.

If you look at the website when you get home you will see what I mean. I have to use that kind of material in my job.

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## stowexile (May 13, 2002)

To be honest, I'm now gutted I can't check myself


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Wouldn't worry mate, she's nice but she needs a better car to drape herself over  ;D


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

is it my wild imagination or does the shadow in the background look like a horse!!??

(information section-shadow of the woman + TT)

 : ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmmmm.....I didn't see any jugs, just two burds touching each other, whilst standing next to a TT. ;D


----------

